# ih 1086?



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

soooooo....im 32 and have wanted a 1086 since i was 10 years old and its time for a new tractor.my question is how quiet is the cab. ill be mowing 125 acres of hay this year and would like some comfort for once (never had a cab before). i dont really want to spend more than 13k. i have always liked the way they look but have never even driven one. i have an 856 now, which i love, i dont mind deeres, not a huge fan of fords, but i think it would be wise to explore my options and not buy based on a dream. i want quiet, ac, radio, for under 13k (i'm looking at a red power 1086 with 5500hrs for $12500 thats beautiful) thanks for any input p.s. i bleed red so i will suffer a little if i have too


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

It isn't as quiet as some and is more quiet than say a 1066.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey I was in your shoes about 7 years ago, same age and everything. Had a 966, 1066, and 806 all open station. Acquired a 1486 and was real happy with it. New cab interior, new a/c, good radio. Thought I died and went to heaven. It did ride like a "billy goat" in the hay field though. You sit farther forward on the 86 series and the wheel base is shorter so the ride is terrible. Then, the 1486 caught fire and was completely destroyed. I replaced it with a NH 8670 fwa. This made the 1486 seem like an antique. The cab is cold and quiet in the summer. The 14 was to noisy to talk on the phone while running at full throttle. Also bought a 7220 CIH. It has a quieter cab than the 14 but is the same size and dimensions but it still has the same bad ride as the 14.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

In my opinion, the 1086 cab was a good one for its time. Red powers were 1979 so are 32 years old now. Make sure the air works or is repairable. You want air with a cab!! JMO!! John


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

It will make you think you have died and gone to heaven compared to what you are used to! I am a green tractor fan, but have been around enough red ones to tell you you won't be disapointed! Good Luck!


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

Be Carefull. It sounds like you are coming down with "cabitus". I got a bad case of it a few years back when a neighbor let me borrow a 4430 with air during a real hot spell. That did it, In the winter I found a 4430 PS of my own and like they said "I thought I died and went to heaven". Two years later I found a JD 6400 for a price I just couldn't pass up. That has the new style cab and now that one is my NBF! I haven't found a cure for this but it is a desease that only your wife and wallet will do the suffering!!!


----------



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

I have owned several IH's over the years and the best one I had was a 986. We also owned a 1086 at the same time, but we liked the 986 better. The 1086 has a 436 Turbo engine and will stall out under lower throttle operation. It is also worse on fuel consumsion than the 986. The engine in the 986 is the 466 non Turbo and it will lug and run very well at lower rpm's. It is also a little quieter in the cab then the 1086. One of the things we did to all of our IH's was to put 14.5L-16.1 front tire on them. The front end is a little heavy on these tractors and tend to leave tracks in the field. With 20-25 psi in the front tires and 15-18 in the rears, the ride was greatly improved. The 86 series tractors are fairly easy to service, but are a little hard to put fuel into with the tank behind the cab. The air conditioning worked very well, but that was before when using R-12. Most have been switched over to the new stuff and are not quite as good. You will like operating either one of the 86's.


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

hmmm, i see that a 1086 uses about 8 gallons per hour of fuel, and the 986 uses about 7, and the 886 uses about 6...that could add up over a season....maybe i should look into a 986?


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree, boy I just solved this last weekend myself...sold my open station JD, which I really enjoyed, and stepped up to a larger cab JD with a/c

cant wait to get cutting...looked at a couple 1086 just couldnt find one that had 5000 or 6000 hours with working a/c.

once you make that jump to a cab. well I just might sleep in mine the next couple of nights..lol


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

middleTn said:


> once you make that jump to a cab. well I just might sleep in mine the next couple of nights..lol


If I bought another my wife would ensure I slept in the cab for a few nights, weeks, years...lol.

For their time nice cabs...much better 66 series, but unless really hooked on it...a newer tractor w/cab with the updated A/C (new freon) would really surprise you on noise reduction and would be easier if A/C repairs arise. Nicer more comfortable seats for the long days is a plus.


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

i wouldnt rule out a newer tractor, but price is a limiting factor at this time....my neighbor keeps trying to sell me his cih 5240 4x4 with cab for 18k (will negotiate a little) he actually taughnted me the other day by having me sit in with the ac blasting and cd player on....nice tractor but has 8000 hrs on it, and its gooing to be a stretch for me just to spend 13k. i guess i would get a deere, ford, mf, or any ih if the price was right and was quiet and comfy. i preffer 6 cylinders, but i have a ford 7000 with a 7710 motor and that thing will run forever on a tank of fuel. The main work that the new tractor will do is pull a kuhn 283 mower and a 570 baler. any tillage i can do with my 856 or 2840, but i like to have tractors that can do any job.


----------



## hillrunner (Jan 23, 2011)

ford4x4s said:


> i wouldnt rule out a newer tractor, but price is a limiting factor at this time....my neighbor keeps trying to sell me his cih 5240 4x4 with cab for 18k (will negotiate a little) he actually taughnted me the other day by having me sit in with the ac blasting and cd player on....nice tractor but has 8000 hrs on it, and its gooing to be a stretch for me just to spend 13k. i guess i would get a deere, ford, mf, or any ih if the price was right and was quiet and comfy. i preffer 6 cylinders, but i have a ford 7000 with a 7710 motor and that thing will run forever on a tank of fuel. The main work that the new tractor will do is pull a kuhn 283 mower and a 570 baler. any tillage i can do with my 856 or 2840, but i like to have tractors that can do any job.


A 5240 in decent condition for $18,000 would be a steal around here.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

hillrunner said:


> A 5240 in decent condition for $18,000 would be a steal around here.


I'd jump on it. It would be a steal around here too. The 359 Cummins is a great engine and they are everywhere. If it has the the 4-range, 4-on the stick partial power shift transmission that's even better.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

For your budget, the 1086 sounds fine. And if yu won't be doing any tillage (why not) with it, then the 986 would also work. Not sure how big the mower is, but a 570 baler behind a 1086 is overkill. The 986 is still large, but I wouldn't go any smaller cause a guy ever knows what the future might bring.

Rodney


----------



## rjr1414 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a !977 1086 I use as my baler and brushhog tractor. A/C works to suit me and more power than I'll ever need. Rides rough, hard to get in and out of ( not a good chore tractor in my eyes) and not near as quiet as JD's. But it was what my budget allowed. I suggest filling you boyhood dream and upgrading down the road. Only issue I have had is the TA is slipping on the lower side. Not a cheap fix I'm finding out.


----------

